# belly sways heavily when walking



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Duke does the exact same thing. We've always called it the "Duke Swagger". I'm not sure about hip issues, but it may have something to do with his ruptured ACL.

Yes, you can train them - if diligent (which I'm just not) - buy those booties say at Pet Smart or somewhere like that - $25 I think. Then put one on his front paw - any paw I think. See if that helps - do it on your walks, but only for about 1/4 of the walk. Then take it off. The other thing is to walk real slowly. It never worked for us, but they said it could also help. And, if they start wrong, start again. Small steps to begin with.

I've noticed that upon trotting, if started right, that Duke trots right, but when he slows down - bam - back to the ole swagger. I like his butt swinging, but I'm sure it throws other things out of kilter.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have no advice, except to say that Misty walks the same exact way, but when she trots she does it right..she has a HUGE swagger..her belly and butt goes in different directions. I dont know how to get her to walk right and shes 16 months old..so I guess this is her "thing" I hope it doesnt point to anything bad....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

See posts on "pacing".

Also

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=55543


----------

